# I need help with some descisions I'm forced to make



## Brandon Miller (Aug 19, 2019)

Hey guys Brandon the saxon here. So I have been living in Dallas almost two and half years now. While I have been here I was training at Mohler MMA for awhile then I found kyokushin dabbled in that. Finally I found sambo have been training in that since. Unfortunately I'm going to be moving to either Portland Oregon or phoenix Arizona by this fall. Not sure if I'll find sambo. Although lately I have been thinking about getting back in the ring for mma. I'm 32 so I'm kinda old to start but a bit of my background I played high school football two time all conference also first team all state. Played D1-AA football then two years of pro indoor football. After that I modeled professionally for three years. All while I still trained here in there. I'm 1-0 in MMA at heavyweight I'm 1-0 heavyweight amateur boxing. Took third place in the Oregon open bjj tourney. This was like in 2010. Haven't competed since. Been doing lots of sparring and training but as a hobby. I'm 6ft3 walk around 220lbs. Since im moving and I have no wife kids or anything holding me back. Im considering making an mma run from 32 to about 40 so 8 years as long as im healthy. I don't want to be the guy who says well what if? Im already 1-0 why not continue and hope for the best win or lose. Any advice? I can always go back to sambo or traditional arts later in life. Would love to coach someday as. Ill still continue grappling tourneys hopefully sambo ones too. I just figured why not even tho im coming in late im a good athlete not much wear and tear I have ring experience already. Thanks guys


----------



## drop bear (Aug 19, 2019)

32 is fine. Go for it.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 19, 2019)

If you want to do it and you're healthy and get cleared by a doctor to do then do it. Also don't really know what your modelling or your football career has to do with you fighting in Mma.

Everyone's different. You've done a lot of football and sparring so there's a chance your head will have taken a number of shots and in fighting there's only so many you can take before the damage starts to take its toll. Go to a doctor get a checkup try and get yourself a CT Scan to check for any abdormalities with your brain. Everyone's different, 1 32 year old may be in perfect condition and can fight for years. Another ones body could be wrecked and can't get through 1 fight. 

Get yourself fully checked over before you start. Maybe that's not the alpha male response but what good is alpha male pride when you're brain damaged and can barely talk. Get the checks and then if you get the all clear then look into fights


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 19, 2019)

Good news most of that won't really be up to you in terms of competition.  After a certain age a doctor will have to approve.  But you should still have some competitive years ahead. Just get it in before you hit 40.  Certain organizations may have a lower age restriction.  The one that I wanted to fight stopped at 35 which sucker for me being in my 40s.  

You may get in the ring for a few fights and decide that a few fights was all that you wanted.

Other than that.  Get checked out by a doctor and see what he thinks.  I you get a green light then go for it.  If you don't then teach. Share your knowledge.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Aug 19, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> If you want to do it and you're healthy and get cleared by a doctor to do then do it. Also don't really know what your modelling or your football career has to do with you fighting in Mma.
> 
> Everyone's different. You've done a lot of football and sparring so there's a chance your head will have taken a number of shots and in fighting there's only so many you can take before the damage starts to take its toll. Go to a doctor get a checkup try and get yourself a CT Scan to check for any abdormalities with your brain. Everyone's different, 1 32 year old may be in perfect condition and can fight for years. Another ones body could be wrecked and can't get through 1 fight.
> 
> Get yourself fully checked over before you start. Maybe that's not the alpha male response but what good is alpha male pride when you're brain damaged and can barely talk. Get the checks and then if you get the all clear then look into fights


That's great advice I agree im going to do this.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Aug 19, 2019)

What weight class would you think best suits me? I'm 6ft3 walk around 220lbs when I'm off the weights. I was thinking 205. Last time I fought I was a 236lbs heavyweight


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 19, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> What weight class would you think best suits me? I'm 6ft3 walk around 220lbs when I'm off the weights. I was thinking 205. Last time I fought I was a 236lbs heavyweight


That's something you need to talk to a trainer about as they can see your body type properly and can evaluate what the safest weight is so you don't have to kill yourself cutting weight or go in to small and get rag dolled by bigger guys


----------



## Invisibleflash (Aug 19, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> Hey guys Brandon the saxon here. So I have been living in Dallas almost two and half years now. While I have been here I was training at Mohler MMA for awhile then I found kyokushin dabbled in that. Finally I found sambo have been training in that since. Unfortunately I'm going to be moving to either Portland Oregon or phoenix Arizona by this fall. Not sure if I'll find sambo. Although lately I have been thinking about getting back in the ring for mma. I'm 32 so I'm kinda old to start but a bit of my background I played high school football two time all conference also first team all state. Played D1-AA football then two years of pro indoor football. After that I modeled professionally for three years. All while I still trained here in there. I'm 1-0 in MMA at heavyweight I'm 1-0 heavyweight amateur boxing. Took third place in the Oregon open bjj tourney. This was like in 2010. Haven't competed since. Been doing lots of sparring and training but as a hobby. I'm 6ft3 walk around 220lbs. Since im moving and I have no wife kids or anything holding me back. Im considering making an mma run from 32 to about 40 so 8 years as long as im healthy. I don't want to be the guy who says well what if? Im already 1-0 why not continue and hope for the best win or lose. Any advice? I can always go back to sambo or traditional arts later in life. Would love to coach someday as. Ill still continue grappling tourneys hopefully sambo ones too. I just figured why not even tho im coming in late im a good athlete not much wear and tear I have ring experience already. Thanks guys



If you can do it go for it. Don't regret it the rest of your life. Good luck!


----------



## Brandon Miller (Aug 19, 2019)

Invisibleflash said:


> If you can do it go for it. Don't regret it the rest of your life. Good luck!


I'm gonna do it brother


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 20, 2019)

You’re too old, broken down, fat, slow, and uncoordinated to fight. Forget about fighting and take up Sudoku. 

There... someone had to tell you you couldn’t do, so when you do, you can say you overcame everyone telling you you can’t.


----------



## Buka (Aug 20, 2019)

Live life to the fullest, Brandon.

If you decide to compete I have some advice I hope you seriously consider. Get in your peak shape, then get on a scale. That’s the weight you should fight at.

Do not cut weight. Rapid weight cuts will soon be a thing of the past. Be ahead of the curve.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Aug 21, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> You’re too old, broken down, fat, slow, and uncoordinated to fight. Forget about fighting and take up Sudoku.
> 
> There... someone had to tell you you couldn’t do, so when you do, you can say you overcame everyone telling you you can’t.


Absolutely brother and that's what I'm gonna do


----------



## Brandon Miller (Aug 21, 2019)

Buka said:


> Live life to the fullest, Brandon.
> 
> If you decide to compete I have some advice I hope you seriously consider. Get in your peak shape, then get on a scale. That’s the weight you should fight at.
> 
> Do not cut weight. Rapid weight cuts will soon be a thing of the past. Be ahead of the curve.


When I fought in the past I was an undersized chubby but muscular football build. When I'm in peak shape like this this is me when I modeled I was 215lbs shredded. I don't want to cut weight but I feel im small for heavy. I feel light heavy should be my new home. Especially at 6ft3 I still hit like a heavy weight at that weight every coach says I'm strong for my size pound for pound and exceptially quick for a bigger guy. I'll see what my coach says but I agree I do not want to cut much weight or any at all. I wanna fight where I walk around.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Aug 21, 2019)

By the way I really appreciate everyones advice you guys really help me it means a lot. I don't expect to be in the UFC but I can see myself at least being journey men for the next 8 years as long I stay healthy then I wanna get into coching by the time I turn 40. I'm gonna retire from comp at 40. I'm 1-0 as an amateur. Should I take a few more ammy fights then get my pro card since I'm 32? I used to fight in the FCFF CHAEL SONNONS promotion in Oregon. Stars like Chris Leben, mike pierce, Nate quarry, Chris de la rocha, josh Haynes, Ed herman, Ian Loveland all had there amateur careers there. If I work hard and keep winning I should do well.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Aug 21, 2019)

Although since I'm 32 and I'm 1-0 in mma and 1-0 in boxing I'm thinking about saying screw it and just get my pro card and train for a solid 10 months and then make my pro debut. I wanna get paid for getting punched and you only live once. I could be a decent journey man.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Aug 21, 2019)

Sine I'm already 32 have a couple amateur wins im thinking about just getting my pro card and training for  solid 8-10 months before I make my pro debut. I have seen guys go 0-2 ammys then win 6 straight pro fights. I just feel im more mature I have nothing to lose and I'm a tough athlete. I believe in myself I can do this.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 21, 2019)

Buka said:


> Live life to the fullest, Brandon.
> 
> If you decide to compete I have some advice I hope you seriously consider. Get in your peak shape, then get on a scale. That’s the weight you should fight at.
> 
> Do not cut weight. Rapid weight cuts will soon be a thing of the past. Be ahead of the curve.


Could not agree more.  In high school, the wrestlers were always talking about how hungry they were, but couldn’t eat because they were trying to make a certain weight class.  And these guys were training really hard.  That just never made sense to me.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 21, 2019)

Brandon Miller said:


> What weight class would you think best suits me? I'm 6ft3 walk around 220lbs when I'm off the weights. I was thinking 205. Last time I fought I was a 236lbs heavyweight


That's a tough size to be for pro. Bulk or cut, do what's best for you.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Aug 21, 2019)

Got some news today I'm fighting Dec 21 in the FCFF at 205 amateur just got word from the promoter. I'm gonna stay amateur for a few more fights win a amateur title then go pro and do it the smart way. I'm excited for my fight guys!!!!


----------

